# Deer, Turkey, Ducks, 2-Dove Fields, Stocked Fish Pond & More



## elvis2013 (Sep 21, 2014)

This property is north of Cairo Georgia and consist of 3 different tracts (total of 500 acres) all close to one another. I viewed them all from a Golf Cart. Owner farms the property and is willing to provide any support necessary. 

The farmer runs a cattle operation with large fields of grain surrounded by woods. I would imagine it looks like a deer party around sunset & sunrise in some of those fields. There is a nice duck/fish pond on the property. I ran ducks out of the pond yesterday @ 5 o'clock and saw a lot of fish hitting the top of the water. There are small islands in the pond where you could build blinds.

There is a nice campsite with power, water, & septic tank. There is an old house @ the campsite that can be repaired to use as a camp house. This property also has a good turkey population which comes with your membership. This membership gives you exclusive Deer, Turkey, Duck, Fish, and the use of 2 Dove Fields planted in sorghum and millet for only $700 per year. You will look along time to find a deal like this. Some people pay $700 a year to join a Dove Club as good as this property.

The owner has tractors and heavy equipment and is willing to help with anything we need done. $700 for an annual family membership. Includes Spouse, anyone under the age of 18 in your family, and one guest. Call or email Lyle for an appointment to see the property.

Thanks, Lyle
850-443-0482
bbpmark1@gmail.com


----------



## mlbowfin (Sep 29, 2014)

how many members total, pm me if you still have an opening


----------



## lbarnard (Oct 20, 2014)

where north of Cairo? How many members?


----------



## bighits4421 (Dec 18, 2014)

You doing this for 2015 ? Very interested if so.


----------



## aperes1971 (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm interested if still available.


----------



## gibby37 (Dec 25, 2014)

*Interested*

I am interested if still available. How many members?


----------



## austin.herron (Jan 1, 2015)

*Interested*

I'm interested if still available


----------

